# Tombstone Popper 2011



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My completed Boris Karloff Tombstone Popper


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice video Chris, I like that Pacemaker transformer. Tombstone looks great too!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. I really like what you did for the stone.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice Chris, good movement on the peeper, and I really like the coloring on the stone - looks great!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool Chris ... nice job!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That came out great Chris!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice!! Awesome job on all fronts!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Well done! It should run forever.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the style of the tombstone and the popper has a great face


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

another awesome prop!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job


----------

